# Took the Wife to New York for tea.



## Saracenlad (30 Jun 2021)

Lovely ride to New York. Only took us 2 hours!!!


----------



## Poacher (30 Jun 2021)

Could have carried on to Boston!


----------



## Saracenlad (30 Jun 2021)

Nope. Went there last year. lol


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Jun 2021)

You could ride to California in 8 hours 53 minutes.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/New...1!1s0x47da076c9b854ebb:0x76a38a18f1d060ad!3e1


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jun 2021)

Or for a longer ride could have taken her to Melbourne.


----------



## mjr (6 Sep 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> You could ride to California in 8 hours 53 minutes.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/New...1!1s0x47da076c9b854ebb:0x76a38a18f1d060ad!3e1


There's a closer California just north of Little Downham. https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=52.4367&mlon=0.2529#map=14/52.4367/0.2529

The whole of America is on the west edge of Sutton-in-the-Isle! https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=52.3873&mlon=0.1097#map=14/52.3873/0.1097

It's almost like these communities have some sort of link to north america...


----------



## Tom B (6 Sep 2021)

We went to New York too (Bolton) she was very unimpressed.


----------



## byegad (6 Sep 2021)

Brave, brave man........

If I referred to Lady Byegad as 'the wife' I'd be sleeping in the shed and eating grass and bugs, permanently!


----------



## Saluki (6 Sep 2021)

Pop over to West Norfolk, you can ride to Denver for tea.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Sep 2021)

I can ride from New York to Philadelphia via Washington on NCRs in about an hour...


----------



## mjr (6 Sep 2021)

Saluki said:


> Pop over to West Norfolk, you can ride to Denver for tea.


It's a lot less urban than many people think. Yesterday's picnic spot was in Denver:


----------



## oldwheels (6 Sep 2021)

California is actually in central Scotland near Falkirk. Used to cycle there sometimes when we lived in Maddison. 
Moscow is in Ayrshire and passed through often when working in that vicinity.


----------



## alicat (6 Sep 2021)

Pop down to the midlands and you can take her to Hollywood via Botany Bay.


----------



## presta (6 Sep 2021)

Palestine, Hampshire & Egypt, Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Saluki (6 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> It's a lot less urban than many people think. Yesterday's picnic spot was in Denver:
> View attachment 607917


Lovely Hereward. Knew you were nearly back at the rowing club when you saw it. Blistered hands seemed to hurt less from there.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Sep 2021)

In Bedfordshire. It’s a blink and you miss it size place.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2021)

Nice indeed, and so much better than taking her to Boston for a cream pie.


----------



## Sharky (10 Sep 2021)

Drove from near Dartford in Kent to Leeds in only 30 mins!


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Sep 2021)

There's Kenton, Denton and Benton in Newcastle... there's even a Longbenton.


----------



## Sniper68 (14 Sep 2021)

Snap!


----------



## Saracenlad (28 Feb 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 608023
> 
> 
> In Bedfordshire. It’s a blink and you miss it size place.


You win. lol


----------



## figbat (28 Feb 2022)

I can be in Pennsylvania in just under an hour (by car - knee's knackered so no cycling).


----------



## Chris S (28 Feb 2022)

I live just down the road from Hollywood.


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2022)

I'm 3 miles from Nowhere and 5 from King's Lynn, which surprises people who think King's Lynn is in the middle of it.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2022)

alicat said:


> Pop down to the midlands and you can take her to Hollywood via Botany Bay.



Thats a very long ride.


----------



## Saracenlad (2 Mar 2022)

SydZ said:


> Around a 5 hour ride from my home to Moscow.
> 
> View attachment 633220


No way am I going there.


----------

